# Looking for Long-Term RP partner,  preferably on F-List



## Alex Scarlett (May 31, 2016)

F-list - Warning

I think it is now the time that Alex (my character) began the search for someone to call his own once again. I'm searching for literate RPers for a long-term romance, where the plot is simply my character and yours meeting and forming a relationship that could develope into anything. It merely depends on how well they will get along; they could become friends, with or without benefits, or lovers, or perhaps they will hold a purely physical interest in each other. One thing I'd like to stress is that none of these relationship types should be previously agreed upon... they have to happen through character interaction and bonding. Whichever one they fall into, should be up to how well they get on with each other.  Females only for now, canines *strongly* preferred, felines and others must inquire within. If I'm on F-chat, please contact me there,  otherwise drop a note there or here on FA.  Look forward to seeing you~ ^^


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

Interesting...


----------



## Alex Scarlett (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> Interesting...


Thanks?


----------



## Tarron (Jun 1, 2016)

Wouldn't mind running a Rp with you, seems fun send me a note on either fa, or flist (I check fa more frequently) 
Flist: F-list - Warning


----------



## lyar (Jun 1, 2016)

Tarron said:


> Wouldn't mind running a Rp with you, seems fun send me a note on either fa, or flist (I check fa more frequently)
> Flist: F-list - Warning


Sure But I don't have a functioning F-list rn. It never wants to save any changes. However I can give you a detailed description.


----------



## Tarron (Jun 1, 2016)

lyar said:


> Sure But I don't have a functioning F-list rn. It never wants to save any changes. However I can give you a detailed description.


Want to use a different I'm then? Like skype or sofurry


----------



## lyar (Jun 1, 2016)

Tarron said:


> Want to use a different I'm then? Like skype or sofurry


I have skype I'd prefer that. My skype is Lyargg


----------



## Alex Scarlett (Jun 7, 2016)

_*Le bump*_


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

can i join your rp plz


----------



## Alex Scarlett (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> can i join your rp plz



Females only... and judging by that post, you don't appear to be literate either. :/ Sorry, hun.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

i am of the female sex


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

Alex Scarlett said:


> Females only... and judging by that post, you don't appear to be literate either. :/ Sorry, hun.


itz hrd 2 typ wiit pawds.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> Sure But I don't have a functioning F-list rn. It never wants to save any changes. However I can give you a detailed description.


No, bad lizard! You still owe my that kissy! >:3~


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> No, bad lizard! You still owe my that kissy! >:3~


Go away I gave you your kissy already.


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Whine... Yip yip yip... It was not a very good kiss... DX


That was actually disgusting. And I never promised a good kiss.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> That was actually disgusting. And I never promised a good kiss.


Then why did you bite so hard!? T_T If you did not have lips you could have just told me... T___________T


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Then why did you bite so hard!? T_T If you did not have lips you could have just told me... T___________T


Don't blame me you knew what you were getting into.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> Don't blame me you knew what you were getting into.


Your blue tongue reminded me of fish and I got hungry. :C


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Your blue tongue reminded me of fish and I got hungry. :C


Nice joke. Dogs are colorblind.


----------



## Alex Scarlett (Jun 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> itz hrd 2 typ wiit pawds.



Loool. That's adorable. xD


----------



## Alex Scarlett (Jun 16, 2016)

*Le bumps again*


----------

